# Canon Refurb Store ... Not Such A Good Deal



## rocketdesigner (May 7, 2012)

Browsing in the lens section of the *Canon Refurb* store today I noticed an interesting paradox.

Currently in the market for a teleconverter, the 1.4 II is listed at $349 in the Refurb outlet:

http://bit.ly/JLwsKz

However, the same product - brand new - can be had for less at *B&H*:

http://bhpho.to/hOEfa

:-\


----------



## Axilrod (May 7, 2012)

So a single accessory costing more than B&H makes the entire refurb store "not such a good deal?" I agree it is strange, but they still have plenty of great deals there.


----------



## picturesbyme (May 7, 2012)

One thing is the higher price, then you pay tax and shipping while most of the online stores won't charge you those. At the end you pay nearly/the same/or more as a new would be with 1yr warranty vs the 90 days.
Newegg, Adorama, BH are the ones I usually buy and if Adorama has it in its ebay store that's extra "ebay bucks".

I bought from CRS in the past and the shipping was fast, the customer service is great but they are my last store to check too..


----------



## preppyak (May 7, 2012)

Well, the refurb store is great when they have coupons or if you are doing Canon Loyalty. Within the last month, they have had 15% off and 20% off deals on all those lenses, which has made some of them really great prices. And Canon Loyalty knocks 20% off all the camera bodies, and now you can apparently also get 20% off a lens if you are buying a body.

It's not usually a good deal if you need the lens instantly, but, if you're deal hunting, they are great. Just got my 430ex for <$200 shipped a few weeks back, when its $250+ everywhere else


----------



## pdirestajr (May 7, 2012)

I recently got a 5D2 for 1500 after taxes and shipping. The camera is brand new. Pretty solid deal in my opinion.


----------



## rocketdesigner (May 7, 2012)

Astro said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > So a single accessory costing more than B&H makes the entire refurb store "not such a good deal?" I agree it is strange, but they still have plenty of great deals there.
> ...



Geez, I point out an interesting note on a Canon issue and I immediately get slammed. 

No wonder people don't post on these sites. You guys need to chill.

I too have bought many items thru the refurb store. I did not say the store sucked, or make any negative comments about the store itself. But to get hammered for pointing out this seemingly isolated issue of interest certainly does not warrant these responses.


----------



## atvinyard (May 7, 2012)

What's really not a good deal is Ebay most of the time. Stupid people don't do their research and then ruin it for the rest of us. People are always buying used lenses for as much as brand new lenses and with no guarantee of anything. Especially when there is a rebate going on. Drives me crazy! You really have to hunt, and you really have to get lucky to actually get a deal there. At least at the Canon direct store you are getting some kind of warranty and a product that should be practically new.

I notice the canon refurbs sometimes don't seem to be much of a deal as well, but sometimes the deals there are really good. You have to know when to buy to maximize your dollar. The real lesson is that people should really do their research before they buy something, especially when they are buying refurbished or used.

Not everyone is as bright as you Rocket. Don't sweat the slams. People like to play devil's advocate and people get hurt when you point out issues with their favorite brand. Human nature. We all like to be right, but that means someone else has to be wrong.


----------



## preppyak (May 7, 2012)

rocketdesigner said:


> I too have bought many items thru the refurb store. I did not say the store sucked, or make any negative comments about the store itself. But to get hammered for pointing out this seemingly isolated issue of interest certainly does not warrant these responses.


Might want to check your title again. It comes off as saying the whole store is not a good deal...not just the one particular item. At least that's how I (and I imagine a few of the others) took it.

The reality is that all the EF-S lenses are overpriced there, and some of the non-L primes are barely deals with 20% off. Same was true of some of the Rebel bodies when they dropped their prices around Xmas.


----------



## preppyak (May 7, 2012)

atvinyard said:


> What's really not a good deal is Ebay most of the time. Stupid people don't do their research and then ruin it for the rest of us. People are always buying used lenses for as much as brand new lenses and with no guarantee of anything. Especially when there is a rebate going on. Drives me crazy! You really have to hunt, and you really have to get lucky to actually get a deal there.


Yeah, Ive taken to marking all the items I want in my watch list, and enter the max price I'm willing to go to with about 10 seconds left to go in the auction. Keeps the other bidders from topping it if you beat their price...and it keeps people away the idiots who bid just above the current high bid like 10 times in a row in small increments, rather than just entering what they'd be willing to pay from the start.


----------



## K-amps (May 7, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Well, the refurb store is great when they have coupons or if you are doing Canon Loyalty. Within the last month, they have had 15% off and 20% off deals on all those lenses, which has made some of them really great prices. And Canon Loyalty knocks 20% off all the camera bodies, and now you can apparently also get 20% off a lens if you are buying a body.
> 
> It's not usually a good deal if you need the lens instantly, but, if you're deal hunting, they are great. Just got my 430ex for <$200 shipped a few weeks back, when its $250+ everywhere else



How does one get in the Canon Loyalty program (is this aka CPS?)


----------



## unfocused (May 7, 2012)

Like everything else, this all comes down to "Buyer/Seller Beware." You have to do your homework.

eBay seems like a great place to sell lenses, but not such a good place to buy them. 

I'm amused at the retailers who list products on eBay for more than they are selling them on their websites. I guess they've figured out that there are a certain percentage of eBay buyers who don't bother checking prices. Like others, I have often noticed used items going for more on eBay than the refurbished store price (which comes with a warranty and the assurance that Canon has brought the product up to specs.) 

I have had the best success on eBay with accessories, especially lighting accessories and camera bags (always used, never new). I imagine that's because both are items that people buy, use for awhile and then either don't need anymore or decide they need something different. 

I've bought from the refurbished store. Like anywhere else, you need to compare prices and decide what is and isn't a good deal. My main complaint with the refurb store is the randomness of their stock. Some lenses show up quickly and frequently, while others never appear. For example, I have a hard time believing that Canon never gets any 200mm f2.8 primes in for refurbishing. I mean, it's a lens that's been out for 16 years, but none ever get returned to stores? Yet, the 100mm Macro L showed up on the site less than a year after it was released. Still, it's a fun place to window shop and see what they have. 

My personal philosophy is, if the margin is small, I'm willing to pay a premium for new. Second choice is refurbished. I've never bought a used lens or camera and would need a significant discount to convince me to do so. But that's just me.

The great thing is that in the internet age we can instantly compare prices and even have resources like Canonpricewatch.com to do most of the work for us.


----------



## unfocused (May 7, 2012)

> How does one get in the Canon Loyalty program (is this aka CPS?)



Canon Loyalty is a program for any Canon customer. You send them a broken camera and they sell you a refurbished camera at a discount. Broken camera can be almost anything (including Powershots). The stock varies and some models are not available. The 5DII was available for awhile, but I don't think anymore. The 7D is available last I heard. You cannot buy lenses through the loyalty program.

You can Google "Canon Loyalty Program" to find a variety of posts talking about the program. You have to call Canon, you cannot do the transaction over the internet.


----------



## K-amps (May 7, 2012)

unfocused said:


> > How does one get in the Canon Loyalty program (is this aka CPS?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tks!


----------



## rocketdesigner (May 7, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Like everything else, this all comes down to "Buyer/Seller Beware." You have to do your homework.
> 
> My personal philosophy is, if the margin is small, I'm willing to pay a premium for new. Second choice is refurbished. I've never bought a used lens or camera and would need a significant discount to convince me to do so. But that's just me.
> 
> The great thing is that in the internet age we can instantly compare prices and even have resources like Canonpricewatch.com to do most of the work for us.



I just bought the 70-200 2.8 II from the refurb store and what I got was a mint condition lens. I got it during the aforementioned 20% discount sale, so my total price was $1750 USD. 

THis is my 3rd refurb lens and all three have been great.

I am wondering how long it will take before the mk III shows up?


----------



## Random Orbits (May 7, 2012)

rocketdesigner said:


> I am wondering how long it will take before the mk III shows up?



I'm wondering about that too. Imagine snagging one with a 20% sale!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2012)

rocketdesigner said:


> Geez, I point out an interesting note on a Canon issue and I immediately get slammed.
> 
> No wonder people don't post on these sites. You guys need to chill.
> 
> I too have bought many items thru the refurb store. I did not say the store sucked, or make any negative comments about the store itself. But to get hammered for pointing out this seemingly isolated issue of interest certainly does not warrant these responses.


 
You posted a title that slammed the entire store. Many of us get good buys there when they have sales, why not put a meaningful title up, and not a trolling one.


----------



## deletemyaccount (May 8, 2012)

I bought a 1D Mark IV last week refurbished when you couldn't buy a new one easily anywhere except on ebay. Now a new one if you buy will cost you 1500.00 more than what I paid. As said researching is key in getting a deal.


----------



## recon photography (May 8, 2012)

love how defensive and angry ppl get on here for no reason, the title doesn't read canon refurb store is shit and everything they sell is overpriced and they have never had a good sale and they therefore should be bombed..... just relax his point is very valid


----------



## imkev (May 8, 2012)

Funny thing is B&H link is to a discontinued item...must have just changed status today. Adorama does show a cheaper price new than the Canon refurb site. Still, just gotta love the refurb deals on the more expensive items, seems like the cheaper items can usually be had for a better price elsewhere...


----------



## 87vr6 (May 8, 2012)

rocketdesigner said:


> I did not say the store sucked, or make any negative comments about the store itself.



"Canon Refurb Store ... Not Such A Good Deal"

Sounds like you did to me. 

Yes, sometimes store A has better prices on some items than store B. This is called a free market and why we shop around before making a purchase. Welcome to America.


----------



## ctmike (May 8, 2012)

rocketdesigner said:


> Browsing in the lens section of the *Canon Refurb* store today I noticed an interesting paradox.
> 
> Currently in the market for a teleconverter, the 1.4 II is listed at $349 in the Refurb outlet:
> 
> ...



I was browsing various refurb camera bodies on there yesterday and was thinking to myself that the prices seemed generally higher across the board than they were even a couple of weeks ago. No reason for you to be drawn and quartered in this thread.


----------

